# Sydney Detailing Trip 2012 Part 2 Continued



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Jaguar XJ ( 2012 three weeks old with work in progress !)
And those nasty holograms which the dealer inflicted during it's predelivery :wall:
Those nasty scratches you see were caused by the owner taking it to those hand car washes :wall:

He's a car that in Australia costs more than $ 300.000 to buy and he put it through a car wash :doublesho

What an engine :argie:









Would you like swirls with that sir 




































Here's a 50/50

























































































































































50/50 of rear Boot 































































And after five and a half days here are the final results ! LSP three coats of Opti-Coat Pro

























































































































































































































Thanks for reading I hope you have enjoyed this write up as much as I enjoyed working on this car :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario*


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Nice finish, that was in a rough way considering how old it is:doublesho

Kev


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Epic taping on that jaguar badge mario!

Top work as always mate


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb Finish Mario :thumb:


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice restoration there mario.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

More amazing work Mario


----------



## WEDEL.1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Money can't buy common sense.

Great job as always Mario.

Maris


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great work Mario


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Super correction , fantastic finish :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice..


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Looks stunning, :thumb:.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

spursfan said:


> Nice finish, that was in a rough way considering how old it is:doublesho
> 
> Kev


*Thanks Kev, yes it was it looked more like a two year old car !
The scratches were very deep indeed some were far too deep to remove almost through clear :wall:

That's what you get when you take your car to these hand car washes :wall:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Epic taping on that jaguar badge mario!
> 
> Top work as always mate


*Thanks Matt, it took some effort to tape that Jaguar Badge 

Thanks once again :thumb:

Mario

*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> Superb Finish Mario :thumb:


*Thanks Rui, you should see all the finished photos !
I managed to get some sun shots, Sydney weather is just like summer 

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

dennis said:


> Nice restoration there mario.


*Thanks Dennis , you can call it that mate 

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*


jlw41 said:



More amazing work Mario 

Click to expand...

Thanks mate, glad you like it :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

WEDEL.1 said:


> Money can't buy common sense.
> 
> Great job as always Mario.
> 
> Maris


*No it can't Maris, some people must have rocks in there heads 

Thanks mate !

Mario:*)


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

deni2 said:


> Looks stunning, :thumb:.


*Thank you very much !

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Thank you guys for all your kind comments !

Mario*


----------



## Django (Jan 27, 2011)

Great work as always. Can't wait for you to do my AMG.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Django said:


> Great work as always. Can't wait for you to do my AMG.


*Thanks Linsay, I will post your AMG very soon 

Mario*


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Man that cat looks sexy! 

3 weeks old? It looked like 3 years old! 

Very nice work as usual Mario, the owner got his money's worth there mate! :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

-Raven- said:


> Man that cat looks sexy!
> 
> 3 weeks old? It looked like 3 years old!
> 
> Very nice work as usual Mario, the owner got his money's worth there mate! :thumb:


*
Yes it does !

Yes I know I was in shock myself when I first saw the car :doublesho

Thanks Matty , he certainly did my friend :thumb:*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

TopSport+ said:


> Stunning, excellent job


*Thanks TopSport :thumb:*


----------

